# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Ubuntu-Women IRC meetings - Schedules

## bapoumba

During January 11-12 Ubuntu-Women meetings, it has been decided to set up regular meetings every two weeks.
Next meeting will be on January 25th at 13:00 and 1:00 UTC, in #ubuntu-women on irc.freenode.net.

Proposed topics :
 -  HCI (Human computer interactions) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Human_Computer_Interaction
 - Ubuntu-Women website http://www.ubuntu-women.org/
 - Mentoring program http://www.ubuntu-women.org/mentoring.html

Looking forward to meet you there  :Wink:

----------


## bapoumba

Next meeting will be on Sunday, February 11, 2007, 15:00 UTC.
Agenda comming soon  :Wink:

----------


## dinda

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWomenIRCMeetup

Basically we want to discuss the upcoming Ubucon and Ubuntu Live Call for Participation opportunities.  Please feel free to stop by and your voice to the community!  :Smile:

----------


## bapoumba

Thank you Dinda  :Smile:

----------


## bapoumba

Next Ubuntu-Women IRC meeting will be held on Sunday February 25th at 15:00 UTC (irc.freenode.net in #ubuntu-women).
If  you have other meeting time suggestions, please send an email to the ubuntu-women mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-women

Last meeting logs can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20070211

edit: February 25th, 2007 meeting notes and log can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20070225

----------


## bapoumba

Next UW IRC meeting is scheduled on Sunday 11 March at 15:00 UTC.
If you have other meeting time suggestions, please send an email to the ubuntu-women mailing list

Edit: meeting notes and full log can be found here.

----------


## bapoumba

Next meeting will be held on Sunday, March 25th, 2007, at 11:00 UTC, join #ubuntu-women IRC channel on irc.freenode.net.

Time has changed from previous meetings to accommodate different timezones.

edit: meeting notes and logs here

----------


## bapoumba

Next UW meeting will be held on Saturday, April 14th, 2007, at 19:00 UTC. Join #ubuntu-women IRC channel on irc.freenode.net.

----------


## bapoumba

Special IRC Meeting to Discuss Women's Issues in Ubuntu with Jono Bacon on Thursday 19th April, 2007, at 4pm UTC

----------


## bapoumba

Special IRC Meeting to Discuss Women's Issues in Ubuntu with Jono Bacon to be continued on Tuesday May 1st, 2007, at 4pm UTC.

As usual, the meeting will be held in #ubuntu-women IRC channel on irc.freenode.net.

----------


## bapoumba

Next UW meeting will be held on Saturday, June 9th, 2007, at 21:00 UTC. Join #ubuntu-women IRC channel on irc.freenode.net.
http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events

Edit: meeting log: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20070609

----------


## katie

That wiki page lists two more meetings: one on 2007-06-10 at 11:00 UTC, and the other the same day at 15:00 UTC.  Are all three meetings still on?

----------


## elizabeth

Katie (and everyone else!) - Sorry for the confusion over the Wiki page, we put a few meeting times up so people could discuss them but never took them down when we had decided!

The meeting will be June 9th and 21:00 UTC. check here for what time that is "your time".

We'll be moving these meeting times around the clock, so if 21:00 UTC won't work for you - hopefully one of our upcoming meeting times will!

----------


## elizabeth

The next IRC Meeting of the Ubuntu Women Project will take place on *Thursday, January 17 @ 17:00 UTC* in the #Ubuntu-Women channel on irc.freenode.net

Notes on connecting to IRC can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/IRC/

The agenda is up on our Wiki page, feel free to add to the agenda or reply to this thread with your thoughts on additions:

http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20080117

Check out what time 17:00 UTC is in your time here:

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldcloc...n=0&sec=0&p1=0

Hope to see you there!

----------


## elizabeth

Sorry for the late update...

Next IRC Meeting: Saturday 16, August 2008 @ 14:00 UTC

For your time zone:

http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fi...n=0&sec=0&p1=0

On the schedule for discussion:

On Fri, Aug 8, 2008 at 12:06 PM, Elizabeth Bevilacqua <lyz at ubuntu.com> wrote:
> Website redesign proposal Carol forwarded to the list:
>
> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ly/001672.html

On Sat, Aug 9, 2008 at 5:02 PM, Belinda A. Lopez <dinda at mac.com> wrote:
> 1.)  I started a wiki page on an idea I'm calling the Cultural
> Exchange Series.  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Cultural_Exchange_Series
> The basic idea is to based on a conversation Zareason started in
> LinuxChix this past summer (well summer in the States) about possibly
> living/working for a short time in Australia or New Zealand.  I am
> hoping a discussion leaders will emerge from several countries to
> answer questions and give a better understanding of it might be like
> to live/work/visit your country.  I have a list of suggested
> questions to help you prepare to lead a session but I hop others will
> add theirs as well.  Even if you don't know all the answers, maybe
> you can lead us to some good websites for more info.
>
> 2.) UW Wiki login and OpenID - I noticed when I last logged into the
> regular Ubuntu wiki, it's now OpenID compatible (yeah!)  Since I
> forgot my UW wiki login I had to have the info sent to me.  Is there
> any way we can make the UW wiki OpenID friendly?

----------


## elizabeth

Next IRC Meeting: Sunday, March 1, 2009 at 17:00:00 UTC

For your time zone:

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldcloc...n=0&sec=0&p1=0

Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20090301

Hope to see you there!

----------


## althara

Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday, December 9th, 2009 at 20:00 UTC. 

Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20091209.

----------


## althara

The poll for next meeting time is up: http://doodle.com/7dz4gxab38v7iw8m

----------


## akgraner

Doodle poll for next IRC meeting http://www.doodle.com/p8erauwf6p7p6i96

----------


## akgraner

Hi all  :Smile: 

The next Ubuntu Women Meeting will be - Thursday, January 21, 2010 at
1900 UTC in #ubuntu-women on Freenode.

Link to the agenda  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meeting...ary2010/Agenda

Not everyone who uses IRC will be able to make the meeting.  In an
effort to give every Active Member on the Team the Opportunity to vote
on an issue in an allocated time period we need to decide if Launchpad
is the definitive team list when it comes to members who can vote on a
topic.

We have team members who actively participate in some combination of
Mailing List, Forums and IRC  and may not be registered in Launchpad.
So who votes?  The team can take advantage of Launchpad for voting but
only if those who are on the team are registered in Launchpad.  There
is also the option of using Survey Monkey or some other
surveying/voting site.  Also, people have mentioned the Leader
facilities the discussion but only votes when the team is deadlocked
on an issue.  How do we want to proceed with this as well?

 I don't believe we can call for a vote on the channel(s) purpose
until we clarify how we should vote.  Also, who votes. This is a very
important topic and I don't think the vote should be rushed.  I
propose that we figure out who votes and what method we will use then
we - call for the vote on the 4th leave the vote open for a week, this
will give week to get the guidelines written and presented to the list
and forums, and we roll out any changes and the guidelines the week of
Feb 18th, 2010.

Thoughts on this before the meeting?

Thanks everyone hope to see you at the meeting on Thursday at 1900UTC.

Amber
--
Amber Graner//akgraner//

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/002435.html

----------


## akgraner

Hi all,

Great Meeting on Thursday!  For those who could not attend included is
the link to the agenda, notes and logs.
http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100121

It was determined that a vote on the IRC Purpose and Logging would be
voted upon from January 28th, 2010 through February 4, 2010.  The next
issue was who votes?  The Ubuntu Women Team - who makes up the Ubuntu
Women Team?  Since the Ubuntu Women Project Team Members use all or
some combination of IRC, Mailing List and Forums, and we needed to
identify who the team members were, it was decided that Launchpad
would be the list used to identify the team. If you are a member of
the Ubuntu Women team and are not registered in Launchpad please do so
before January 26th, 2010.  You must join the team before January
26th, 2010 in order to vote on the IRC Purpose and Logging Options.

The vote will be a ranking vote.  Consisting of the 4 options
discussed at the meeting.  Survey Monkey or Condorcet will be used and
sent to the email address of the team members in Launchpad. Please
make sure your email address is up to date.

It was suggested that for future voting  we need to set a minimum
amount of time a team member must be on the team in order to vote.
One suggestion was once a month.  This would keep people from joining
the team just to skew the vote.  Let's hear your suggestions, please.

Once the minimum time a member must be on the team is set, then the
guidelines for team voting/elections will be in place.  I will NOT be
voting. I will vote only if the team is deadlocked. If anyone
disagrees please let me know.

Below is a link to a meeting survey - Please take a moment to fill it
out,  as it will decide the next meeting date and time.  The survey
will close on Saturday, January 30, 2010 at 2400 UTC/1900 EST.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MJNXV9X

Remember to spread the word on the International Women's Day -
Competition!  - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1969   All you have to
do is email how you discovered Ubuntu.  Please read the guidelines in
the Competition Announcement.   Also if you know other women (and
girls) who use Ubuntu encourage them to send in their stories as well.
  (Ubuntu Women Project members ARE eligible)

Also, if you get a chance please join the Ubuntu Learning and Beginner
Teams for Ubuntu User Days  -  January 23rd at 1200 UTC  -
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1968 (sorry for the late reminder on
this one)

Thank you so much for an awesome meeting and I look forward to the
results of the survey and our next meeting.  Here is the link to the
next meeting http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meeting...ary2010/Agenda
  - If you have ideas, suggestions, etc, that should be on the agenda
please add it, email me or the list and I'll add it to the agenda.

Thanks again!
 :Smile:  Amber

Orginially posted to the Ubuntu Women Mailing List by Amber Graner https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/002442.html

----------


## elizabeth

The next meeting will be Tuesday, February 16, 2010 at 2100UTC in #ubuntu-women.  If you have anything you feel should be added to the agenda please do so at:

http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meeting...ary2010/Agenda

Thanks!

----------


## akgraner

Hi all -

The links for the Agenda [1] , Notes [2], and Logs [3] from the
February 16, 2010 meeting can be found at the end of this email.

Here are the highlights from the meeting -

The Poll Results from the Ubuntu Women IRC Vote was announced at the
meeting but went to the mailing list [4] a few weeks ago once the poll
results were in.  The result of that poll was:

Option 3 - Social, Advice Option 3 is having 2 channels one logged and
one not logged

    * One channel is Ubuntu, technical, and project discussions. The
other channel is for social discussions.
    * The technical/project channel IS logged.
    * The social channel is NOT logged.

The unlogged Channel will be ubuntu-women the logged Channel will be
#ubuntu-women-project (the channel has been registered but that is all
I have done as of this email).

The guidelines surrounding #ubuntu-women-project need to be added, and
we need to review the ones surrounding #ubuntu-women to make sure
guidelines fit each channel.

Also if there are no objections, all people listed as OPs in
#ubuntu-women will be added as OPs in the #ubuntu-women-project
channel as well.  If there is an objection please let me know.  I'll
do my best to get the new channel set up before next week. (I am
traveling to SCaLE 8x tomorrow and will return on Monday, February 22,
but will be working on this as time always)

There are still some items from the UDS blueprint [5] that need to be
completed -  While we haven't  completed all the goals for the Lucid
Cycle yet, we are almost there.  If you would like to help with any of
these topics please respond to the list, to the person who is
responsible for each item on the Blueprint, or you can email me and
and we can go ahead and get these items done.

 * [czaklowski] Document the agreed set of guidelines: INPROGRESS
 * [pleia2] Set the channel topic to the guidelines: INPROGRESS
 * [pleia2] Provide a set of factoids that reference the channel
guidelines: INPROGRESS
 * [jonobacon, akgraner, czajkowski] Communicate guidelines outwards: TODO

 * [akgraner, dholbach] Document governance policy for the channel: TODO
     *Channel guidelines are documented and available
     * Logs are for the logged channel (ubuntu-women-project) will be public.
 * [akgraner] Document channel guidelines: INPROGRESS

Also, I asked for volunteers to check to make sure that items posted
to the mailing list get posted to the Ubuntu Forums as well.  I will
do my absolute best to make sure the emails get cross-posted but in
the event I miss something, I asked team members to make sure it gets
added.  - Many Thanks to those who volunteered.

We were unable to get to the mentoring items (I'll send out another
email so discussion can begin on this topic before the next meeting),
but have moved it to Open Discussion for the next meeting which will
be on March 2, 2010 at 2100UTC.  The next meeting has been added to
the The Fridge Calendar as well and the new agenda [6] has been posted
so please feel free to add to the agenda.

Thanks Everyone!
 :Smile:  Amber

[1] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100216
[2] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100216/Notes
[3] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100216/Log
[4] - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/002463.html
[5] - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.ne...-women-project
[6] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda

-- 
Amber Graner//akgraner//
http://amber.redvoodoo.org/
http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Bl...-You-in-Ubuntu


Just me Amber.

There are lots of Linux users who don't care how the kernel works, but
only want to use it. That is a tribute to how good Linux is.
Linus Torvalds

ORIGINALLY POSTED TO MAILING LIST ON - February 17, 2010  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/002516.html

----------


## akgraner

Hey all!

The next Ubuntu Women Project Team Meeting will be held on Tuesday,
March 2nd 2010 at 2100 UTC in #ubuntu-women-project.

The agenda can be found at
http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda.  Add new items
to be discussed under New Items.  If wiki's aren't your favorite
things to modify you can add suggested agenda items to this thread if
you prefer.

Thanks again everyone!
Amber

-- 
Amber Graner//akgraner//
http://amber.redvoodoo.org/
http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Bl...-You-in-Ubuntu


Just me Amber.

There are lots of Linux users who don't care how the kernel works, but
only want to use it. That is a tribute to how good Linux is.
Linus Torvalds

ORGINALLY POSTED ON MAILING LIST ON February 17, 2010  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/002521.html

----------


## elizabeth

We're doing another poll of the community to determine when the best meeting times are, so I'm tossing the invite here to the forums for anyone who hasn't seen it on the mailing list:

http://www.doodle.com/pt3c3dwy87rcb53f

Select your time zone from the drop down and ignore the specific  dates listed and just focus on the *day of the week* as far as your availability goes.

Once meeting times are selected, either fire up your favorite IRC client, or access via web-based access here:

http://webchat.freenode.net/?channel...-women-project

----------

